# RIP Gus



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My boyfriend had to put his childhood cat down today. He was 16 years old and such a sweet boy. I'm so sad for Eric, he loved him so so so much. atback


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for Eric (and for you).


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. My fiance had to put his cat, TC to sleep in November. I feel your and his pain.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, I know how much it hurts to lose a long time beloved pet.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Very sorry to hear that.


----------

